# Trying to source good clones in South Sound.



## 7greeneyes (Jul 14, 2014)

I work out of the South Sound in Washington State and was wondering if anyone knew a good source (i.e. dispensary) for mmj cuttings. 

Specifically I'm looking to source a strain called Bruce Banner 3.

The closest place may be up in Seattle tho...

Thanks for the read and postings.




eace:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 15, 2014)

Good luck, i have no idea, i hope you find Bruce!  Call around or do weedmaps.com


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks Rose.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you *BenfukD* for the pm. It definitely directed me to a Tacoma source with some 60-70 female clone-only's. Now just waiting for the call-back.


www.clonetix.com

check'em out


----------



## BenfukD (Jul 16, 2014)

7greeneyes said:


> thank you *benfukd* for the pm. It definitely directed me to a tacoma source with some 60-70 female clone-only's. Now just waiting for the call-back.
> 
> 
> www.clonetix.com
> ...




:48:


----------

